# A few More Birdhouses



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a couple new cedar birdhouses built just in time for Christmas . They are 5 ft tall and come with roof top pools . All the insides are removable for easy cleaning . The railings are 5/16" solid steel. The roof material is barnmaster steel .


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, those are bird castles not houses. They look great!


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Amazing work! They don't look 5 foot tall to me though, maybe 3?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again John, you have created a couple of masterpieces. Awesome work sir. Simply awesome.
:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are so nice I almost wish I were a bird! Great job:thumbsup:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I love those carports!


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy cow! Those are awesome!


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Not what I expected...that is amazing! I would imagine the birds that live there would be pretty upscale...probably start a condo association with strict rules for tenants. Hopefully the first rules is don't poop in the house


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

nblasa said:


> Not what I expected...that is amazing! I would imagine the birds that live there would be pretty upscale...probably start a condo association with strict rules for tenants. Hopefully the first rules is don't poop in the house


Thank you everyone for the nice comments ! 
Actually the first rule is don,t pee in the pool :laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love em!


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

A few questions...Is each "hole" it's own "room"? How does it come apart for cleaning?

Those are wonderful! Great job!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

All of the rooms are divided and removable for cleaning .The walls and floors are floating inside .


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

cranbrook2 said:


> ...cedar birdhouses built just in time for Christmas . They are 5 ft tall...


Wow -- nice! Must take a crane to put them up in place(?)


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I use a fork lift or tractor to lift the big ones up .It takes about 30 minutes to install one .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a few more houses done in time for Christmas .:thumbsup:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

Referring to the 4th post down on 2nd page 
Where do you happen to find half black half tan shorts? 

Haha and yes im stalking your posts i saw one a while back that had a pool in it and am lookin for it. :-D


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

goatgirl132 said:


> Referring to the 4th post down on 2nd page
> Where do you happen to find half black half tan shorts?
> 
> Haha and yes im stalking your posts i saw one a while back that had a pool in it and am lookin for it. :-D


They are some type of beer shorts :laughing: I forget what the brand is .


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Those are super build! Stunning how big and luxurious are those houses for the birds. You are definitely spoiling them. Impressive work!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You are exceptionally talented! You're really smart . The projects are really jaw dropping and striking. Very well structured and awesomely done.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Those are awesome!

What would you sell one of those like the one on the forklift for? That's a lot of man hours put into that!

How big are the holes? And what type of birds are nesting in them? It seems they would be too small for the mother bird to get into.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Gus and Luke for the very nice comments ! 
The house on the forklift would sell for $3,500.00 . It took 2 years to build on and off ..
I drill the holes to 1 3/8" and I get mostly sparrows and wrens .They will live in them all year round so they don,t need to be clean very often .


----------

